# Audi Sport Pairs with Adidas for Team Gear



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It would appear that Audi Sport has teamed with shoe and sports apparel manufacturer Adidas to source some of its team gear this year. Photos from this past weekend's 8-hour race at Paul Ricard clearly show Tom Kristensen and Dr. Ullrich wearing new white and red Audi Sport jackets by Adidas. 
Audi Sport is known to have paired with Bogner back in the R8 days though 2010 has marked changes on the marketing side as well as an evolution of the R15 TDI racer. Tag Heuer logos now adorn the new car and Audi drivers now sport the Swiss watchmaker's timepieces, while Adidas is a known partner of recent Volkswagen Group brand sibling Porsche. Adidas supplied team wear for squads like Penske racing and Adidas logos were affixed to that team's red and yellow DHL livery RS Spyder P2 prototypes. While there's no sign of Adidas' brand mark on the new R15 logos we're still curious to see if the company's clothing is further featured at races like Le Mans where Audi Sport sells a fair amount of apparel.
Check out more photos from this past weekend's race via the link below.
* Photo Gallery *


----------

